# NON ICT Qualilfication and ACS Skills Assessment



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

I have Completed my Diploma in Mechanical Engineering in 1996 and then i have done Mechanical 
Engineering (AMIE) in 2006. In between I have earned 10 Years experience in Manufacturing.
Then I shifted my career to IT. I did SAP Cerification in 2007 and now i have 6 years of SAP
Experience and PMP cerified in 2011.Also I have done Master of Science in Manufactuing Management
course from 2007 to 2009 from BITS Pilani.

In this regard, i am planning to apply Systems Analyst code.

what will happen in my ACS assessment?
How my Non ICT qualification will be evaluated? 
How many points will I get in qualification and experience?
Will I get any credential for my SAP certification?
Instead of applying through ACS, Shall I apply through Engineers Australia- considering my Mechanical engineering discipline
What is the best approach in my case to get 60 points?

I am really confused. Please guide me.. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

Seniors.

Please guide me to proceed further. I am waiting for your replies....Many thanks....


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

if I apply through RPL, Will I get Positive ACS assessment and also all my 6 years of IT experience will be considered for points??? 

Will I loose any points if I apply through RPL?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Sainath,

I am also sailing in same boat like yours i have diploma in mech engg and 7.5 years of IT exp. Have you applied for ACS yet?


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi Sainath,
> 
> I am also sailing in same boat like yours i have diploma in mech engg and 7.5 years of IT exp. Have you applied for ACS yet?


No..Not yet...I am still exploring the possibilities.......


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Sainath,

Did you got any information regarding RPL route and no of exp deducted by ACS?


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys, have you filled it yet? An update on your exp would be appreciated


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Sainath said:


> I have Completed my Diploma in Mechanical Engineering in 1996 and then i have done Mechanical
> Engineering (AMIE) in 2006. In between I have earned 10 Years experience in Manufacturing.
> Then I shifted my career to IT. I did SAP Cerification in 2007 and now i have 6 years of SAP
> Experience and PMP cerified in 2011.Also I have done Master of Science in Manufactuing Management
> ...


what will happen in my ACS assessment?
_Not sure if ACS will consider the diploma, you can check on ACS site under vendor certification if it is listed, 
_How my Non ICT qualification will be evaluated? 
_You can get it assessed by Vetassess Point test Advice (waiting period currently is 16 week)_
How many points will I get in qualification and experience?
_With Vetassess you would be able to claim 15 points for education_
Will I get any credential for my SAP certification?
Instead of applying through ACS, Shall I apply through Engineers Australia- considering my Mechanical engineering discipline
_If you want ur IT experience to be considered better go with ACS_
What is the best approach in my case to get 60 points?

Answered your queries, these are my personal opinion ,


----------



## mayurk2010 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dear Sainath,

I am also facing the same issue like yours I have completed B.E. (Production Engg.) and 8.5 years of SAP experience. I hope you have already filled it since this is quite old post.
What would you suggest to me?

Thanks and regards,
Mayur


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear All,

Even I am with the similar case with BE and ME in Production Engineering, with 7+ years of exp. Any leads will be helpful. Have anyone been assessed by ACS ?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Even I am with the similar case with BE and ME in Production Engineering, with 7+ years of exp. Any leads will be helpful. Have anyone been assessed by ACS ?
> 
> ...


The ACS Skills Assessment PDF is quite clear on this issue.. For "insufficient ICT" tertiary qualifications such as yours, you need 6 years of relevant experience to the ANZSCO code to be considered as "skills met". Only that experience is relevant, which starts after this 6 years, will be counted for employment points. For you it will be less than 3 years of experience so you will get 0 points for employment. But you will get 15 points for Bachelors degree.

I can't provide links till I get 5 posts, but you can google for this document.


----------

